# Máy sưởi dầu nhiều cấp độ



## laodaigia (5/12/18)

Cụ thể từng sản phẩm sau đây sẽ giúp bạn có được sản phẩm như ý. Mỗi chiếc máy sưởi dầu sẽ đem lại điều bất ngờ cho bạn vì khả năng giữ ấm của chúng. Máy sưởi dầu Fujie, Tiross hay máy sưởi dầu Delonnghi cũng là lựa chọn tốt nhất cho bạn.



​Thông số kỹ thuật máy sưởi dầu FujiE OFR4413
Mã sản phẩm: OFR4613
Sử dụng để sưởi hoặc sấy quần áo.
3 mức công suất thấp, vừa, cao, với dải điều chỉnh nhiệt độ rộng
Điện áp: 220V
Dễ sử dụng, có bánh xe di chuyển dễ dàng
Công suất ma:im: 2200W+400W(Fan)
Không đốt cháy oxy, giữ cân bằng độ ẩm trong phòng.
Có chế độ hẹn giờ tắt/mở trong 24 giờ
Chức năng bảo vệ quá nhiệt, an toàn khi sử dụng
Loại 13 tấm sưởi máy sưởi dầu Fuje Máy sưởi dầu cao cấp Fujie
Màu sắc: trắng
Xuất xứ: Công nghệ Nhật Bản
Bảo hành: 12 tháng




Máy sưởi FujiE OFR4413 Máy sưởi dầu cao cấp
Chức năng và thông số kỹ thuật của máy :
- Sử dụng để sưởi hoặc sấy quần áo.
- 3 mức công suất thấp, vừa, cao, với dải điều chỉnh nhiệt độ rộng
- Không đốt cháy oxy, giữ cân bằng độ ẩm trong phòng.
- Có chế độ hẹn giờ tắt/mở trong 24 giờ
- Chức năng bảo vệ quá nhiệt, an toàn khi sử dụng
- Có bánh xe tiện di chuyển
- Hộp chứa dây gọn gàng, an toàn

Tính năng nổi bật của máy sưởi FujiE OFR4413
Sử dụng để sưởi hoặc sấy quần áo.
3 mức công suất thấp, vừa, cao, với dải điều chỉnh nhiệt độ rộng
Căn phòng của bạn sẽ ấm dần lên trong vòng 3 phút với phạm vi phát nhiệt rộng
FujiE OFR1613 có tới 13 tấm phát nhiệt, đặc biệt có tích hợp sẵn quạt sưởi ấm siêu tốc 400W, giúp làm ấm nhanh chóng ngay sau khi bật máy lên.
Máy có nhiều chế độ cài đặt tiện ích, tăng giảm thời gian và nhiệt độ, nút điều chỉnh dễ dàng phù hợp với mọi lứa tuổi
Không đốt cháy oxy, giữ cân bằng độ ẩm trong phòng.
Có chế độ hẹn giờ tắt/mở trong 24 giờ
Chức năng bảo vệ quá nhiệt, an toàn khi sử dụng
Có bánh xe tiện di chuyển
Loại 13 tấm sưởi
Đáp ứng các yêu cầu về chất lượng khắt khe của Châu âu, Mỹ và Nhật - GS/CE/ROHS

LIÊN HỆ VỚI CHÚNG TÔI
29H Phương Liệt, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội
024.6291.2326
0964.73.11.22 - 090.820.89.86 - 098.208.39.28
vannghia9002@gmail.com


----------

